# Will my rat be lonely?



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All
I am looking for some advice please! 
Recently, Bonnie, my pet rat sadly died. She was about 2 years old. She lived with Tallulah. They were very close and would snuggle together. Tallulah seems to be well, eating, drinking, but I wonder whether she will be lonely on her own?
Should I get her another friend? Will they get on? What age should I get? What would be the best way to introduce them? Would this be too much stress for her? 
Sorry for all the questions, but I don't know what to do for the best!
Any advice would be great, Thank you, Faye


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sorry about your loss
It is possible she'll be lonely as she's had a companion all her life
A lot of people who end up with a lone older rat get a couple (or trio) of younger kittens of the same sex to introduce to the resident rat
Alternatively you may be able to find an older lone rescue rat who's in need of a home & companion


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I would say no because it may cause them to fight and when they do they get nasty.

I would spend more time with your rat so it doesnt get lonely.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's lots of useful information about introducing new rats here


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd get another pair of babies to intro to the older rat.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Introducing female rats is usually easy enough so I would be tempted to get a couple of friends for her, if you get two you wont be left in this situation again if when one of them dies. If youre not in a position to get any more though I think she will cope if she gets loads of attention but it isnt ideal and not a replacement for rat company. When you intro the newbies the method Ive found best is to pop them together in another cage, so the resident isnt tempted to guard her home. If you pop a dab of vanilla essence on each rat they will smell similar which also helps and if you give them a dish of something smelly like tuna, this helps as it keeps them occupied and makes them smell similar too. When you pop them into the proper cage make sure it doesnt smell like the original occupant and remove any items they might fight over like wheels, hammocks or igloos till youre sure theyre getting on. As far as ages go if your girl is still pretty active and not a real old lady I would personally go for youngsters as they are easier to bond.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'd def get her a copuple of babies for company and like tdm says females are alot easier to intro.
i have just took on 2 lone male rats from different homes and put them together and they are 100% happier u can really see it in there faces.
they have also been joined by 2 four month old dumbo boys now.

i hate to see rats on there own,rats love company of other rats and no amount of human time spent with a rat can make up for rat companionship.

intro on a neutral ground where no other rats have been and then pop them in a carrier or hamster cage see how they get on and then clear the main cage of any toys,hammocks etc just keep the water and food in there and see how they go.if all is well then start putting things back in the cage.

i can't see u having problems since she has been with another rat before.

amy.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

maryrose1977 said:


> I would say no because it may cause them to fight and when they do they get nasty.
> 
> I would spend more time with your rat so it doesnt get lonely.


You must be new to rats...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> You must be new to rats...


That's what I was thinking, dont think though this person has rats!


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, thank you for all of your replies. I think I will look into getting 2 younger females to mix with Tallulah (Gives me an excuse to look at getting a nice new bigger cage!) It seems a shame for her to be all on her own when she is so used to having company. Thanks again, Faye :smile5:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Faye.78 said:


> Hi, thank you for all of your replies. I think I will look into getting 2 younger females to mix with Tallulah (Gives me an excuse to look at getting a nice new bigger cage!) It seems a shame for her to be all on her own when she is so used to having company. Thanks again, Faye :smile5:


Ooh good luck


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

best of luck with the intros  dont rush it and I'm sure it will all be fine. dont forget we expect lots of cute pics


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I have degus. When we lost 118, 117 was so quite and didnt do a lot. When we got Jarhead it was as if the spark came back. When 117 died in his sleep Jarhead whined a lot or sat looking depressed. Now we have 3 young ones and he cant stop stairing at them. He shows off running about the cage. It takes weeks to introduce them in seperate cages but you can tell how much it means to them. Totally worth it.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How's the intro going?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers. We are pushing the cages closer together. Thats going good. Hoping to let Jarhead run tonight with them on the floor. We can pick up the cage if anyone snaps. Will let you know.


----------

